# Good Diabetic cookbook??



## beefcheeks (Apr 3, 2005)

Anyone come across a good diabetic cookbook? Preferably written by a cook?


----------



## rajays (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi,

I am not sure if these were written by chefs but you can get some *free* diabetic recipes here:

http://foodloversweb.com/DiabeticRecipeBoard.htm

And if you are interested in an e-book with over 500 Recipes:

http://www.foodloversweb.com/diabetic/

Good Luck


----------



## mikechefnks (Apr 25, 2000)

there's one book out called "cooking with the diabetic chef" that i've seen. author is a CIA grad. has some pretty good ideas in it


----------

